# best mini system for Europe?



## abdibile (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi,

What is the best mini system for traveling to high class resorts in Europe?

I saw that Royal Holiday Club has some nice inventory in Europe, but have not seen inventory with Hilton, Starwood or alike.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## mav (Mar 23, 2008)

As far as mini systems for high class resorts in Europe I have no knowledge, but II and RCI have sure put me in some high end resorts in the U.K.!


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 24, 2008)

Hands down, it is www.hapimag.com , the oldest t/s developer in the world.   There are brokers who specialize in their resales,


----------

